# selling yugioh cards on ebay



## inuyasha51089 (May 13, 2010)

i just thought id put a post on there letting every one know that i am helping my little bro sell all his cards on ebay there are 793 rares and that doesnt include what is in all of his decks there are 9 of them and they are all good if your into yugioh this is a great deal the bidding starts at $250 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...6514&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_1762wt_1165


----------



## inuyasha51089 (May 15, 2010)

bump


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 15, 2010)

I remember collecting Yu-Gi-Oh cards 
I used to play EVERY DAY.

Oh and btw: 250 is way too much. (IMO)


----------



## JeffDelucia (May 15, 2010)

Noo it's definitely a fair price.


----------



## inuyasha51089 (May 16, 2010)

so anyone here wanna buy them ill sell them all without a bid right now for 450 
paypal pament though please


----------



## Zane_C (May 16, 2010)

I'm not interested, but if 250 is a fair price why raise it to 450?


----------



## Thomas09 (May 16, 2010)

I used to love this game and it's TV show. I was lucky since I lived right near where they were sold so I always pwned people at school. Now I realize that I played it from year 2 to year 6. I had a water deck that was never beaten.


----------



## inuyasha51089 (May 16, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> I'm not interested, but if 250 is a fair price why raise it to 450?



because the cards are actually worth around 1500. 450 is an extraordinary deal considering that there is a lightsworn deck and a tourny winning zombie deck as well not to mention all my very hard to find cards in there like dark armed dragon and the fact that there are alot of LOB cards in there as well


----------



## Zane_C (May 16, 2010)

Fair enough.


----------



## inuyasha51089 (May 18, 2010)

really no one???


----------



## goatseforever (May 18, 2010)

It's been a while since I've played Yu-Gi-Oh at a tournament level but I'm still pretty sure none of those cards in the auction are good.


----------



## inuyasha51089 (May 18, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> It's been a while since I've played Yu-Gi-Oh at a tournament level but I'm still pretty sure none of those cards in the auction are good.



um there is a lightsworn deck and a hell of alot of great rares in here trust me ive got almost everything you need for a blackwing deck everything for a plant deck and pretty much any other deck you wanna build ive got most of the cards for in this lot. trust my my friend you are wrong here this is completely worth it hurry up and speak up if you want it cuz once there are bids on it i cant end the auction anymore


----------



## goatseforever (May 18, 2010)

inuyasha51089 said:


> plant deck



Oh, I stand corrected.


----------



## inuyasha51089 (May 18, 2010)

here are the hilights of my collection
i have all three forms of yubel one of which is 
slate rare, dark knight pharshath all of exodia, 
dark magician, causious the shadow monarchwinged 
kuriboh lvl 10x2, nightmare wheel,all of the anniversary pack except jinzo, royal command, mark 
of the rose x3 two slate rare, wicke dread root, 
barrel dragon, dark horus,tytannial, wicked 
eraser, time wizard (original), crusader of 
endymion, wicked avatar,mazera deville, moon 
dragon quilla, 5 headed dragon, all of the 
planetary agents ( saturen venus mars and such) 
ancient fairy dragon, dark ruler ha des, dark 
general freed secret rare, athena misprint ( 
letter a was mis-struck), dark sage, king of 
beasts, treacherous trap hole, majestic star 
dragon,chaos end master, insect queen, 
marshmallon, exarion universe secret rare, 
earthbound immortal ccarryhua, light end dragon, 
lots of elemental hero fusions, shutendoji, 
tempest magician, total defence shogun, shining 
palace, winged kuriboh, almost every blackwing, 
lonefire blossom, world tree, helpoemer, celtic 
gaurdian lob,the dragon dwelling in the deep, 
super electromagnetic voltech dragonmask of the 
accursed, black garden, earthbound whirlwind, 
shadow spell, cyber shadow gardna, deck 
devastation virus, eradicator epidemic virus, 
black salvo, terror king archfiend, buster blader, 
harvest angel of wisdom, almost a whole cyberdark 
deck,man eater bug lob, twin barrel drasgon, necro 
face, deep sea diver,sea dragon lord gishilnodon, 
queen of thorns and a hell of alot more


----------



## inuyasha51089 (May 20, 2010)

bump


----------



## inuyasha51089 (May 22, 2010)

only 8 more hours on auction if you want them better start bidding


----------

